# Tamarins



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just purely out of interest I thought I would ask around and see how many people keep tamarins. I know that common marmosets and geff marmosets are fairly commonly kept but you tend to see very little about tamarins. 

I have always had a very keen interest in Primates especialy the common marmoset, the cotton top tamarin and the emperor tamarin. I have now got fizz the marmoset ( which I will be buying a mate ) but just woundered if anyone keeps/breeds tamarins........ Possibly a future project ....... If there are breeders in the uk. 

Thanks for any information anyone can provide. Mat.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Used to but not any longer. Cotton Tops are listed under CITES so in order to buy any they will need an article 10.

Emperor Tams are stunning, sweet little things but I don't think there are any in private hands. I could be wrong though.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for that. I would love a cotton top. Did think that the emperors was a bit of a long shot. Lol. Sorry to sound dumb but could you explain what the article 10 stuff is about? Is it something that a breeder would have for them already or as a new owner would I have to obtain it?? Sorry been trying to find out what it is all about but having trouble finding any info. 

How are the slow loris babies, I think a see that you breed them...

Mat.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The article 10 is basically a proof of origin and captive breeding, they are necessary for the commercial use of appendix I (endangered) animals, that includes selling and having an animal on public display.

It is the sellers responsibility to obtain the Article 10 from DEFRA. 

The whole CITES thing is kind of complicated really! 

The Loris are fine thanks, Conker is absolutely amazing! :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh right ok, roughly thought that but wasn't 100% sure. Is very hard trying to understand all in the INS and outs. Well done on the breeding must be awsome owning and breeding them. I started looking into them and after a few conversations with a few people decide it was a no goer. Purly for the fact that they are very hard to come by and the price of them.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Bump!! Any info, breeders or anything else useful.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Matt

I have put an advert here For a Red-bellied Tamarin http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ds/527929-ring-tailed-lemurs-red-bellied.html 

Not sure if its any use to you as its a female and you'd need to have a mate waiting for her although she isnt ready yet so thought I'd show you anyway.

Best of luck with the research : victory:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks very much for the info. Have had a look. Would love a ringtail lemur but it's jut not feesable where I live!!


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Red bellied tams are the best tams in my opinion. 

You'd need a license for ring tailed lemurs I'm afraid.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I know, that's partly the reason I cannot have them at the minute. Need to moove house and have much more outside space.......one day though.


----------

